# error with python-setuptools



## tvs (Mar 12, 2014)

I've made a clean installation of FreeBSD 10.0 and done `portsnap fetch extract`; then I've tried to install some python related packaged but failed with this error:

```
devel/py-setuptools27:py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-2.0.1 (installs files into the same place).
```

I've searched for this error and found that is reported here: PR 187354,  the problem I have is with the fix posted in the last comment of that report, it just say:


```
Should be fixed by ports/187329.
```

What is it exactly ports/187329 ? Is it a patch? Where can I get it? Sorry for the naive question, but I really don't know what it is and I need to fix this as soon as possible.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

tvs said:
			
		

> I've made a clean installation of FreeBSD 10.0 and done `portsnap fetch extract`; then I've tried to install some python related packaged but failed with this error:
> 
> ```
> devel/py-setuptools27:py27-setuptools27-2.0.1 conflicts with py27-setuptools-2.0.1 (installs files into the same place).
> ```


Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140307:

```
20140307:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/py-setuptools dependent ports
  AUTHOR: sunpoet@FreeBSD.org

  devel/py-setuptools is being used for every python ports (if USE_PYDISTUTILS
  defined) since r336553. Due to PKGORIGIN limitation, we cannot build one
  python port with python27 and the other with python33 since they require
  different setuptools versions which have same PKGORIGIN. With the addition
  of py-setuptools{27,32,33}, we could now have py27-foo and py33-bar coexist
  in one system.

  Note that this is only a short-term solution. It does not help if you need
  coexistence of one port with different python versions, e.g. py27-foo and
  py33-foo.

  Please rebuild all ports that depend on devel/py-setuptools and use
  devel/py-setuptools{27,32,33} instead.

  XX represents python version (27, 32 or 33) in the following steps.

  pkgng users:

  # pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools:devel/py-setuptoolsXX

  portmaster users:

  # portmaster -o devel/py-setuptoolsXX devel/py-setuptools
  # portmaster -r py\*setuptools

  portupgrade users:

  # portupgrade -o devel/py-setuptoolsXX -f devel/py-setuptools
  # portupgrade -fr devel/py-setuptools
```




> I've searched for this error and found that is reported here: PR 187354,  the problem I have is with the fix posted in the last comment of that report, it just say:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It refers to PR 187329.


----------



## tvs (Mar 12, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ```
> Should be fixed by ports/187329.
> ```
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help SirDice! Following the document you mentioned, I've done this to fix the problem:


```
# pkg set -o devel/py-setuptools:devel/py-setuptools27
# cd /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27
# make deinstall
# make reinstall
```


----------

